# Need advice on software for managing shop



## sgosline (Aug 4, 2006)

I've been reading the posts on different software programs for managing our business. I have viewed the demos on FastManager, Printavo, and looked at the screen shots for T-Works manager. I now realize there are others out there as well. My business is mainly screen printing and embroidery but we also do some promotional products and digital heat transfers. We have 1 screen printer who also does graphic design, a customer service/marketing/receptionist employee and 2 co-owners, myself and partner who do embroidery. I use quickbooks for accounting so I need something that will integrate with it. Right now invoicing is done on paper. Sometimes quotes and instructions will be written on scraps of paper. It is very frustrating and causes mistakes and is inefficient . I need unbiased suggestions on what might work best for or small business (limited budget). Sylvia


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

Honestly I looked at of all of the management software available and re-created it within Google Drive. Now everyone is able to see on their own devices what process each order is in, add notes, and even track inventory.

I did all this in a Spreadsheet within Google Drive and haven't had any problems. In fact we even set up the spreadsheets in a manner that when you click on the project name it'll open a file within Drive that contains the artwork and proofs for that order as well. I also input tracking numbers that when clicked display the information from UPS as to where the item is in route. It's helped everyone get on the same page here.


----------



## AMHeather (Jul 4, 2013)

We just started using drive too. Keeps 4 people updated on production, inventory (manual ) work schedules etc. Actuslly really impressed with how well it workd on android phones too. Combine with chrome app which copies entries from one program to another and this works well until a budget is there for a bigger system

Sent from my SPH-L300 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

@AMHeather we could go with one of the larger systems no problem but honestly when you use all of the potential features in Drive you'll find that paying for this management software is just ludicrous.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Google Drive has forms as well, you can make a secure online order form where clubs and teams can order their uniform. Google formats all the info into a spreadsheet for processing.


----------



## evergith (Mar 27, 2011)

We use Fast Manager at our shop. It is suitable for our needs.


----------



## AMHeather (Jul 4, 2013)

codyjoe said:


> @AMHeather we could go with one of the larger systems no problem but honestly when you use all of the potential features in Drive you'll find that paying for this management software is just ludicrous.


feel free to share any good google drive hacks! We just started last week

Sent from my SPH-L300 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## TCTMolly (Nov 12, 2013)

We use PriceIt software at our shop and it is networkable. It is able to handle what we throw at it and has forms for all types of customer contact. It will print out work orders for the boys in back with all the info they need. I works great for us!


----------



## stitchwell (Nov 6, 2013)

I have been using an application for 4 year, it is very nice, I can add, edit Invoice, add works, Employee login , sales count, Paidouts and so on, Please let me know if you want, I will give his Email ID


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

It should be noted that InkSoft recently implemented a feature into their system for all users called "Business Tools" and it operates very much like Printavo. You can see a preview here.


----------



## abetterimage (Sep 8, 2007)

evergith said:


> We use Fast Manager at our shop. It is suitable for our needs.


What level of software are you using? Basic / Lite / Pro / Premier

Do you integrate with Quickbooks?

We currently use QB POS 9.0 in our retail store (running our credit cards through a QB Merchant Account) and integrate with QB Pro. This all works fine, but we use paper work orders and manually record purchase orders and receipts, then match work orders to garments. Artwork is a separate step. We do Screen Print / Embroidery / DTG printing / Vinyl application / and Promotional Products.

It has gotten confusing and we need to streamline our work process. I'm VERY interested to hear of your and others experience with Fast Manager. It looks like it would integrate well.


----------



## sgosline (Aug 4, 2006)

We are scheduled for a personal demo of a system called Deconetwork. It not only has the business tools but also has an online design function for both screen printing and embroidery. I will let you know how it goes. I was told you can download the invoices from it to Quick books. It looks like a great tool and there are no up front costs or contracts, just a monthly fee of either $99 or $149 depending on the level you want.


----------



## sgosline (Aug 4, 2006)

The Deco network demo went very well. I like that it works for screen printing, embroidery, heat transfers, etc. The business tools look pretty good. There is an extra charge if you want your customers to have access to the digital art solutions packs but then the customers are charged for using it I think. We will probably proceed with the basic package and give it a try but not until June when I have some time to work on it.


----------

